# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum >  TIME-BASED STRATEGY THROUGH LOGISTICS

## stw77

This is a quite interesting article from the "Logistics Information Management" magazine, issued on a relevant site, stating the value of the "time-based management" operating in the concept of Logistics (actually the Supply Chain Mgt), in order to be achieved a fair enough Competitive Advantage.
We should bear in mind that, the competitive advantage is what the companies are seeking for in the shipping industry.

Regards,
STW77
==========

----------

